# 2.0t coils in AMU motor, what spark plug gap size did you go with???



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

Just got mine in the mail and I'm very anxious to install them so I can stop miss firing... 

I have APR flash, evoms intake and jetex exhaust; nothing to crazy...


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

.028 for your mods


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

That's if you're using normal 1.8t coils, I'm using 2.0t coils, I'm seeing on the internets between 0.032 to 0.040 on different engines, I wanted to see if anyone with an AMU was able to use the stock 0.032 which is how the Denso IK22's come out of the box

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

There is no magic number. It's all about the cylinder pressures seeing by your motor. Another TT with the same exact mod as yours running slightly higher or lower boost would want different ideal gaps. 

The only good way to find out optimal gap for your specific setup is to start really tight (say .022") with the car fully warm and go for a few high gear pulls (the higher the gear, the better it is, because the motor will see higher loads). If everything is kosher, slightly increase the gap to .024" and rinse and repeat. Continue this exercise until you start registering stumbles (spark blow out), then back it down a notch. That would be your optimum gap, and about the only way to find it, period! The Internet will try to tell you otherwise but as usual, most have absolutely no clue what they are talking about, just regurgitating garbage they hear.

Another second misconception is that the 2.0 coils are stronger and will magically cure the all ignition problems. It has been reported by many, including myself (there is even Gulfstream's dyno that shows absolutely zero power gains/loss from the coils), that these do nothing. I wasn't able to increase the allowable gap from healthy OEM E revisions to the 2.0t coils (tested back- to back - to back). All the reported improvements are from tired OEM coils to new 2.0 units, brand new revision coils would have shown the same gains (improved idle, higher allowable gap etc.) over dying units. Don't get your hopes up too high, you may be disappointed. 

At this point, it is safe to say that the vast majority of coil failures are associated with running too much gap (straining the coils), or beat up coilpack harnesses. What everyone is hoping for is a little bit longer longevity out of the 2.0 units because of the slightly different construction, and the elevation allowing to run cooler. :beer::beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> There is no magic number. It's all about the cylinder pressures seeing by your motor. Another TT with the same exact mod as yours running slightly higher or lower boost would want different ideal gaps.
> 
> The only good way to find out optimal gap for your specific setup is to start really tight (say .022") with the car fully warm and go for a few high gear pulls (the higher the gear, the better it is, because the motor will see higher loads). If everything is kosher, slightly increase the gap to .024" and rinse and repeat. Continue this exercise until you start registering stumbles (spark blow out), then back it down a notch. That would be your optimum gap, and about the only way to find it, period! The Internet will try to tell you otherwise but as usual, most have absolutely no clue what they are talking about, just regurgitating garbage they hear.
> 
> ...


Well I'm glad someone with an actual brain tested these and found the results I expected. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> There is no magic number. It's all about the cylinder pressures seeing by your motor. Another TT with the same exact mod as yours running slightly higher or lower boost would want different ideal gaps.
> 
> The only good way to find out optimal gap for your specific setup is to start really tight (say .022") with the car fully warm and go for a few high gear pulls (the higher the gear, the better it is, because the motor will see higher loads). If everything is kosher, slightly increase the gap to .024" and rinse and repeat. Continue this exercise until you start registering stumbles (spark blow out), then back it down a notch. That would be your optimum gap, and about the only way to find it, period! The Internet will try to tell you otherwise but as usual, most have absolutely no clue what they are talking about, just regurgitating garbage they hear.
> 
> ...



Well summed up :thumbup:


----------



## das GLI (Jun 24, 2009)

I bought the 2.0t coils as well. My idle stayed the same. For some reason my car didn't like the OEM iridium plugs with those coils so I HAD to switch to copper cores. I went from .026-.042 and I would say there was a performance LOSS with my experience. It seemed like I always had lower end hesitation. Not worth the headache of playing with them when you can have better results with the original.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I did the 2.o coils about 6 months ago as well as a harness refresh. I gapped mine at .040 and didn't see any power gains and saw a little power loss with that gap. I eventually just went back to .028 and it runs like a champ now.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The only ignition upgrade you'll ever need: LS2/Yukon coil conversion :thumbup: More involved, but substantially better performance and they will last forever


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

l88m22vette said:


> The only ignition upgrade you'll ever need: LS2/Yukon coil conversion :thumbup: More involved, but substantially better performance and they will last forever


Yes, and much better than the overpriced 034 one! Really wished I could do this, but not legal for my racing class.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

l88m22vette said:


> The only ignition upgrade you'll ever need: LS2/Yukon coil conversion :thumbup: More involved, but substantially better performance and they will last forever


is anyone selling a premade kit for these LS2 AC Delco coils yet for the AMU TT? I'm no good at piecing together electronic compoents and soldering or whatever is involved.

is reliability the only benefit to using them with a remapped car pushing 20psi, it seems this new coil is more geared to people pushing 30psi.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't see the point of an upgraded coilpack setup on a chipped car. Others might disagree but I think your money is spent better elsewhere.

IMO - These coilpack upgrades are aimed at big turbo guys or people pushing the limit on a stock turbo.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> I don't see the point of an upgraded coilpack setup on a chipped car. Others might disagree but I think your money is spent better elsewhere.
> 
> IMO - These coilpack upgrades are aimed at big turbo guys or people pushing the limit on a stock turbo.


Agreed. I do think the 2.0s are a good option for someone in need of replacements. I don't remember what they cost me, but I think I remember them being cheaper than the 1.8s


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Agreed. I do think the 2.0s are a good option for someone in need of replacements. I don't remember what they cost me, but I think I remember them being cheaper than the 1.8s


Yeah in need of replacements 2.0T's and the nifty plastic wire cover are the way to go. it just sucks because water/fluid can get in there without the adapters. I think the majority of people running 2.0T coilpacks is to dress their motor up- it's a stretchy tire thing.

As far as a modification for performance goes I don't see the point. Like Max I was unable to open my plug gap or notice any increase in power.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Agreed. I do think the 2.0s are a good option for someone in need of replacements. I don't remember what they cost me, but I think I remember them being cheaper than the 1.8s



The 2.0t coils are about 1/3 cheaper than the "Screw Down" coils - at least that's what I found and the reason I went with them.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> Yeah in need of replacements 2.0T's and the nifty plastic wire cover are the way to go. it just sucks because water/fluid can get in there without the adapters. I think the majority of people running 2.0T coilpacks is to dress their motor up- it's a stretchy tire thing.
> 
> As far as a modification for performance goes I don't see the point. Like Max I was unable to open my plug gap or notice any increase in power.


Pretty sure even with the adapters, you would still get water in there. Considering they aren't air tight. It's not a real "power adder" but makes up for it with costing less than stock coil packs. They also make my idle a little smoother (modest gap of .32). I also believe that VW/Audi has more than likely made some progress with the tech of these things. So yeah, they are a better. But a little over inflated hype. They look pretty fuchin cool though


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

DougLoBue said:


> I don't see the point of an upgraded coilpack setup on a chipped car. Others might disagree but I think your money is spent better elsewhere.
> 
> IMO - These coilpack upgrades are aimed at big turbo guys or people pushing the limit on a stock turbo.


Very true, but at the same time the idea of having to do it once, ever, is awesome, and you might as well get the GM coils if you ever have the packs go out. I'm not saying if the car is a k03/k04 going-to-be-sold in a few years type car, but if you're keeping the car for forever, you might as well :thumbup:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*or*

get brisk lor14s spark plugs there are no gapping


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

Thanks for the all input guys, I kept the Denso IK22's at the stock .032 and they seem to work grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat, all my miss firing issues are gone (probably due to faulty old coils) and the old IK22's I had in there were probably looooong in the tooth with around 50k on them.

I do notice the smoother idle and the butt dyno feels it seems to be a bit more eager to go from low revs feels so good to not have to 1/2 step on the gas so it doesn't go into high boost and misfire, drove like that for several months:facepalm:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

markcorrado1 said:


> Thanks for the all input guys, I kept the Denso IK22's at the stock .032 and they seem to work grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat, all my miss firing issues are gone (probably due to faulty old coils) and the old IK22's I had in there were probably looooong in the tooth with around 50k on them.
> 
> I do notice the smoother idle and the butt dyno feels it seems to be a bit more eager to go from low revs feels so good to not have to 1/2 step on the gas so it doesn't go into high boost and misfire, drove like that for several months:facepalm:


Congrats:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

WhanAB said:


> get brisk lor14s spark plugs there are no gapping


That must work great for all setups (sarcasm)! 

The bone stock car rocking the same gap as a guy like me at 37 psi of boost, 3 times the timing advance, and a fully leaned out AFR curve for power. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:



markcorrado1 said:


> I do notice the smoother idle and the butt dyno feels it seems to be a bit more eager to go from low revs feels so good to not have to 1/2 step on the gas so it doesn't go into high boost and misfire, drove like that for several months:facepalm:


... and that's exactly what anyone would experience from replacing old tired coils/plugs with fresh OEM ones! The 2.0 units are not specifically responsible for what you're feeling, sorry.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

just did my coil packs and plugs. Used E version Hitachi Made in Japan coils.

to my surprise the NGK Laser Cut Platinum plugs PFR6Q came gapped at .028, I was expecting them to be set at .032 from the factory, so it was a simple replacement. No more misfires over 20 psi


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> That must work great for all setups (sarcasm)!
> 
> The bone stock car rocking the same gap as a guy like me at 37 psi of boost, 3 times the timing advance, and a fully leaned out AFR curve for power. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> ...


 now that makes sense.... but have you tried it ?? 

Gap
Not adjustable. LGS – T (reduced spark plug electrode distance) is available only as DOR 14 LGS - T for high performance applications where stock ignition system is not capable supply adequate power to fire the LGS series.

Available Heat Range
Brisk spark plug 17,15,14,12,11, 10, 9

http://www.briskracing.com/brisk-racing-lgs-spark-plugs

understand yours is finely tuned and you need your hands on at all times to continue to dial it in

might be something you may want to try later on. or not.....  have a good one.....


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

WhanAB said:


> now that makes sense.... but have you tried it ??
> 
> Gap
> Not adjustable. LGS – T (reduced spark plug electrode distance) is available only as DOR 14 LGS - T for high performance applications where stock ignition system is not capable supply adequate power to fire the LGS series.
> ...





Fix gap plugs work optimally only when the variables are known and remain fixed. Supercar companies that expect owners to never change a thing to the car, run and recommend these. Once you start messing with things (intake, exhaust, higher boost, tune etc.) all bets are off. Just like everything else, plugs need to be tuned to match the conditions, it's not a matter of picking a heat range and go (we all wish it was that simple). This is even more accentuated with forced induction cars where any simple change to hardware causes changes in airflow, which affects cylinder pressures and temperatures (wich is why plug gaps need to be tuned to match those changes). :beer:

Don't get me wrong, you can land on a plug that fits your setup and works decently ... but that will quickly change if the setup is altered.


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*older like me but new to me*

been lookin for better coil packs for my 2001 TT AMU, wondering if the ones used on R-8's have more pop. lots of kits out there + having bolt down coils i would get an aluminum spacer kit + will be looking for the best delivered cost


----------

